# Solved: Avast or Kaspersky or both?



## curryegg (Sep 21, 2008)

hi!

I am currently using Avast Antivirus. But I want to try out the Kaspersky Internet Security 2009.

*The problem now is can i install and run both antivirus without clash?*

As far i know Avast will clash with ZoneAlarm but I am not sure with Kaspersky before.

Thanks!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome.
They may clash as they try and read the same files.
Even if you disabled one, the other Anti-virus may still pick up the installed Anti-virus definitions files of the other Av and report these as a virus.
Best to to use just the one.

Uninstall Avast first then install one that you choose.
D/load new Av to desktop>disconnect from the net>uninstall Avast>install new Av.


----------



## AleciaBrent (Aug 21, 2008)

It is generally not recommended to run more than one antivirus software.. Somehow I feel, The two antiviruses will consume more resources slowing computer down maybe causing it to hang frequently, sometimes even at startup itself. And If two antivirus softwares try to scan a file at the same time, there may be a conflict that will corrupt the file or prevent it from opening/running normally. That should be reason enough for you to think twice before installing more than one antivirus software.

However there are certain instances, where it might be okay to install multiple antivirus softwares


----------



## curryegg (Sep 21, 2008)

AleciaBrent said:


> It is generally not recommended to run more than one antivirus software.. Somehow I feel, The two antiviruses will consume more resources slowing computer down maybe causing it to hang frequently, sometimes even at startup itself. And If two antivirus softwares try to scan a file at the same time, there may be a conflict that will corrupt the file or prevent it from opening/running normally. That should be reason enough for you to think twice before installing more than one antivirus software.
> 
> However there are certain instances, where it might be okay to install multiple antivirus softwares


thanks! 
the actual reason i want to install the kaspersky is the avast could not pick the RavMonE.exe virus (AVG declared as a worm). AVG Free cannot detect the RavMone.exe after the computer is infected with it. But AVG can detect that virus when is is in thumb drive.

however, i want to try out the Kaspersky whether it can remove the virus after the virus installed itself in the windows (C://Windows/)

____________________________________________

Another doubt from me, can i just turn off the Avast's Resident Shield. So let the Kaspersky run properly?


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

some times you can install more than one anti-virus but I wouldn't suggest it since you can run into quite a few problems the real-time scanner isn't always the problem because anti-viruses install drivers that could conflict too,

you're better off just running an [library="Online Malware Scanner"]Online Scanner[/library] for a a second opinion,

also superantispyware should be able to remove it http://www.superantispyware.com/definition/ravmone/ since it's on their site I would assume it would be in their detections,

download the free version http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html


----------

